# Masterbuilt Gravity Series 560  $350



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jun 23, 2021)

Walmart has the Masterbuilt Gravity Series 560 on salefor  $350










			Robot or human?


----------



## mcokevin (Jun 23, 2021)

This is a steal for $350.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 23, 2021)

Great price. Cleaning up inventory to discontinue the model maybe?...JJ


----------



## mcokevin (Jun 23, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Great price. Cleaning up inventory to discontinue the model maybe?...JJ


It looks like the 1050 is on sale at WalMart as well for $100 off.

I'd bet it's either next year's models will come out soon, or they want to clear space for holiday items and have figured that most people that were going to buy a smoker/grill this year have done so between Memorial Day (traditional start to summer for most of the country) and Father's Day (because why not!).

These things come in big ol' boxes and take up a ton of space in warehouses and on floors.


----------



## onemanlan (Jun 23, 2021)

Nice pickup at that price. It's not the best grill in the world, but it's pretty dang good. I've enjoyed mine much more than I expected too. Does great with smoking & searing!


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 23, 2021)

Wow, great deal.


----------



## mcokevin (Jun 23, 2021)

onemanlan said:


> Nice pickup at that price. It's not the best grill in the world, but it's pretty dang good. I've enjoyed mine much more than I expected too. Does great with smoking & searing!


My attitude on my MBG is that it isn't the best at anything but it's pretty damned good at everything.  Considering you can easily spend $350 on a grill of the same size that will fall apart in under five years and has only a fraction of the functionality of a MBG, the 560 is a steal at $350.


----------



## O C (Jun 23, 2021)

I like my CG980 but if the MB560 had been available at that price when I was shopping I think I would have been happy to get the MB!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 23, 2021)

If I had the room for it, I think I would go get one!
That is a great price!
Al


----------



## Colin1230 (Jun 23, 2021)

'Store pickup not available', but free shipping.  Hmmm.
Nope, I don't want to be sleeping in the garage with it!


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Jun 23, 2021)

Considered this, but my pellet smoker worked for like 3 cooks and took a dump. I can see that happening with this too based on the technology used.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jun 23, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> If I had the room for it, I think I would go get one!
> That is a great price!
> Al


I think I have enough!


----------



## Little-m (Jun 23, 2021)

Anyone want to purchase one for me and ship it to Canada?


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jun 23, 2021)

It was part of Walmart’s attempt to compete with Amazon during Prime Day. I wish that was in my budget right now. I would have snatched one up. I love the design of this thing.
G


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jun 23, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> If I had the room for it, I think I would go get one!
> That is a great price!
> Al


I would make room for that 36" Lang.


----------



## olaf (Jun 23, 2021)

Little-m said:


> Anyone want to purchase one for me and ship it to Canada?


How about I put one on a raft and drop it in the red river


----------



## Little-m (Jun 24, 2021)

olaf said:


> How about I put one on a raft and drop it in the red river



Just make sure a brisket is on there too okay?  

I was getting things coordinated for a shipping firm to bring one of these across the border for me.  I went to make my purchase this morn and find that they ended the sale.  What a letdown.


----------



## mcokevin (Jun 24, 2021)

Little-m said:


> Just make sure a brisket is on there too okay?
> 
> I was getting things coordinated for a shipping firm to bring one of these across the border for me.  I went to make my purchase this morn and find that they ended the sale.  What a letdown.


If you start the brisket when you put the smoker in the river, it may be done by the time you get it home


----------



## Little-m (Jun 24, 2021)

mcokevin said:


> If you start the brisket when you put the smoker in the river, it may be done by the time you get it home



Yeah, if only that could happen...

I'm actually pretty disappointed I couldn't get in on this.  You have no idea how long it took me to convince the wife we "needed" it....


----------



## mcokevin (Jun 24, 2021)

Little-m said:


> Yeah, if only that could happen...
> 
> I'm actually pretty disappointed I couldn't get in on this.  You have no idea how long it took me to convince the wife we "needed" it....


Funny, my wife is the one that pushed me to upgrade my WSM.  And the WSM was a housewarming gift from my parents.

At first I thought I pulled one over on all of them, but I am starting to think they're all playing the long game finding ways to get more Q.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jun 24, 2021)

This site is a great way to find good deals but they don't last long.  I buy most my stuff from this.  I a sucker for a good deal.





__





						Hot Lowest Price Deals w/Free Shipping & Coupon Codes | eDealinfo.com
					

Daily super hot deals, free shipping offers & discount coupons from popular USA stores. Visit now to get big savings on laptops, desktops, televisions, cameras & more.




					www.edealinfo.com


----------

